# Let's see those hog guns!



## stickandstring96 (Apr 25, 2022)

Post up a pic of your hog killin firearm of choice! What's everyone's favorite hog gun? Tell us about it! I'm moving to GA this summer and can't wait to start hunting some pigs.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 25, 2022)

My favorite hog gun is whichever one is handy when I see hogs... ?

My "hog walkin' guns" are a 16" AR in .350L, a Rossi Auto .22 WMR, or a .50 Hawken, depending on what's legal at the time on the WMAs I frequent...

I'll shoot em with any old deer rifle during deer season...

I'll mag dump a carry pistol on 'em on private land... ?


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 25, 2022)

Railroader said:


> My favorite hog gun is whichever one is handy when I see hogs... ?
> 
> My "hog walkin' guns" are a 16" AR in .350L, a Rossi Auto .22 WMR, or a .50 Hawken, depending on what's legal at the time on the WMAs I frequent...
> 
> ...



Very nice. I killed my first hog last week with my turkey gun while turkey hunting. I think I might build myself another AR, you can never have too many.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Apr 25, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> Very nice. I killed my first hog last week with my turkey gun while turkey hunting. I think I might build myself another AR, you can never have too many.


I killed one many years ago while turkey hunting with #6 shot turkey load. I also killed one a few years ago with a .22 while squirrel hunting.  I like to shoot them with whatever will kill them. Sometimes though it might be better not to shoot with either of those if it is only going to wound them. I just happened to be close both of those circumstances.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 25, 2022)

Mines a 10.5 in 30blackout topped with a Bering Optics hogster


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Apr 25, 2022)

Here's a couple of different pills for the hogs.  A little .22lr some .308 and 5.56.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 25, 2022)

My Ruger.44 carbine is my favorite.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 26, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> Mines a 10.5 in 30blackout topped with a Bering Optics hogster



How do you like that optic?


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 26, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> How do you like that optic?




So far I love it. It’s replacing a pulsar rxq30 emerald background. It has more base magnification than the pulsar so that’s taking some getting use to and the white background vs the green background is a lil different but all in all I like it. I will say there’s a big time difference in the clarity and distance I can see now. This is a pic from a couple nights ago of cows on the left and hogs on the right at at somewhere between 300 to 400 yds


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 26, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> So far I love it. It’s replacing a pulsar rxq30 emerald background. It has more base magnification than the pulsar so that’s taking some getting use to and the white background vs the green background is a lil different but all in all I like it. I will say there’s a big time difference in the clarity and distance I can see now. This is a pic from a couple nights ago of cows on the left and hogs on the right at at somewhere between 300 to 400 yds



Very nice. My hunting will be limited to WMAs and military bases, so I have no need for and can't justify purchasing a night vision or thermal optic. I do think it would be cool to play around with one and maybe hunt a plantation at night a few times a year.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 26, 2022)

If I was t in a hunting club with lots of hogs I’d be the same way. We shoot some around home in ag fields but not near as many as the club


----------



## frankwright (Apr 26, 2022)

I have shot them with many different weapons.
Two are my favorite, Glock 10mm and a 7.5" 300 BO AR Pistol. Both will put them right down.
I also have a Marlin 45-70 and a M1A Socom 16 that is waiting to get the call.
Part of the reason I like pigs so much is you can kill them with just about anything. 
This spring my hunting partner killed two with his bow and two with a flintlock rifle!


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 26, 2022)

frankwright said:


> I have shot them with many different weapons.
> Two are my favorite, Glock 10mm and a 7.5" 300 BO AR Pistol. Both will put them right down.
> I also have a Marlin 45-70 and a M1A Socom 16 that is waiting to get the call.
> Part of the reason I like pigs so much is you can kill them with just about anything.
> This spring my hunting partner killed two with his bow and two with a flintlock rifle!View attachment 1148431View attachment 1148432



Nice I have a SOCOM 16 as well that I plan to use.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Apr 26, 2022)

And you can use it all year long!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 26, 2022)

I like this one.

Ar10 with a flir.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 27, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I like this one.
> 
> Ar10 with a flir.



Good looking gun! I am really leaning towards a .308 AR-10. Seems like the perfect fit for me.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Apr 27, 2022)

Todd E said:


> Savage Axis ii
> MDT hardware
> 6.5CM with 140gr SP
> ATN Thor 4 ThermView attachment 1148545



How readily available are 6.5CM hunting rounds right now? I know they were super scarce about 2 years ago. I like the 6.5 cartridge but am leaning towards .308 due to ammo availability. Unless something changes my mind.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Apr 27, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> How readily available are 6.5CM hunting rounds right now? I know they were super scarce about 2 years ago. I like the 6.5 cartridge but am leaning towards .308 due to ammo availability. Unless something changes my mind.


My dad has a 6.5, so I'm always on the lookout for him. 308 has 6.5 beat on availability hands-down before the ammo shortage and during/after the worst of it. That being said, if you plan ahead, you shouldn't find yourself short of ammo for the 6.5. 

Currently, there is plenty of 6.5 CM hunting ammo available online (Buds, SGammo, Federal website, Sig website, etc), and it should typically cost only a few bucks more than 308.

As far as finding it available in-store, 6.5 CM is still one of those hard-to-find calibers. Academy and Bass Pro typically won't have 6.5 CM, but you might strike gold with some of the local places. In comparison, I was at Bass Pro two days ago, and counted SEVEN different types of 308 hunting ammo, and almost every small store I see has some as well.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Thread needs some more dead pig pics in it for motivation. 

Here is one from an old deer lease in Turkey TX.

Shot with a deer rifle in January or February couple years ago. 

My buddy is a 240lb dude and a deputy sheriff in WA state.  I figured he needed a break from the summers of "Love" there and some more trigger time to boot.

Sorry for the hijack.

Got myself worked up.  GoN go freshed my pig hole up today at the farm.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Will be taking this.

Bang flopped a couple deer with this'un so far and hopping a pig will stroll through.

357mag Henry (with 4x scope now)


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 27, 2022)

I’ve killed them with everything from a 22LR..to a 7mmRM. Up close..a 22LR between the ear & eyeball will lay the biggest hog down. I use whatever is in my hands at the time. I’ll catch Flack for this…but a 9mm PCC is bad medicine for hogs..IF you stick to head & neck shots at <100yds. Also,Smaller hogs go down easy with behind the shoulder shots. Not much recoil,33 round mags & much cheaper to shoot than those “big boy” deer rifle calibers..?. Next favorite (inexpensive) hog gun would be an SKS,with 2X optic on it. Easy peasy 150-200yd rifle,that shoots cheap 7.62x39. Poor mans 30-30..? As you can see..I don’t believe in spending a lot of money on a “Hog Gun”. The only real money I would spend would be on a Thermal…IF I were doing it commercially/as a business.  Everybody has different budgets & priorities though..???


----------



## johnq85 (Apr 27, 2022)

Just a little one here but for the gun I usually carry my Henry 357 magnum big boy X.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 27, 2022)

Day gun is .308
Night gun is 6.5CM

I have plenty for both. Reaper eats 6.5 pills like candy.  I do not waste my precious time riding around looking for ammo. Do all my shopping online. Yes, I pay for shipping. My time and gas is just too precious, so I pay for it to come to door.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 28, 2022)

Killed two with one shot during a WMA deer hunt with a Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 280 Remington loaded with 140 grain Nosler Partition handloads.


----------



## antharper (Apr 28, 2022)

I’ve always liked to keep my deer hunting rifle tuned up .


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^That ones got some ivories on it


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 28, 2022)

Here's the 2 with 1 shot:

https://forum.gon.com/attachments/068-jpg.591028/


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 28, 2022)

And here's the recovered bullet:

https://forum.gon.com/attachments/dsc06121-jpg.569604/


----------



## Brian Groce (Apr 29, 2022)

5.56 with Sight-mark Digital Night Vision scope.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 29, 2022)

CZ 512 tactical. 22 WMR.
ATN x sight 4k


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 29, 2022)

30-06


----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 30, 2022)

Kilt em with a 9mm, 45, .243, 30.06, .300wm. They all died. Dont matter what you shoot them with, just shoot them. All of them.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Apr 30, 2022)

Railroader said:


> My favorite hog gun is whichever one is handy when I see hogs.



Railroader speaks truth!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 30, 2022)

Here's the latest addition to the herd, and I'd gladly shoot a hog with it!!!


----------



## 2dye4 (May 3, 2022)

7.62x39 deadly on hogs.


----------



## frankwright (May 7, 2022)

I have not killed one with this yet but myh hunting partner has killed two while walking a creek. 
Traditionalists, don't have a stroke I absolutely cannot see open/Peep sights anymore and I wanted to shoot this gun and hit something. 
Nice and light for walking and stalking.


----------



## hambone76 (May 9, 2022)

C3 Defense 300 Blk w/Barnes TSX’s in the Mag. I run a .30cal can to preserve what’s left of my hearing.
G-40, 10mm in a chest holster for up close and personal.
I’ll be hitting the wma’s in a week or so to collect some more pork. The first 2 pics were kills from public land, just got to be willing to walk a lot to find them.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (May 27, 2022)

PSA PA-10 in .308 with a Pulsar RXQ30V and a YHM Phantom suppressor. Bad medicine for hogs.


----------



## GAEngineer (May 27, 2022)

Tugboat1 said:


> CZ 512 tactical. 22 WMR.
> ATN x sight 4k



@Tugboat1 What ammo are you running? 
I cant get mine to cycle reliably enough to take mine into the woods? Been using armscor 40 gr jackets HPs with lackluster results.


----------



## Tugboat1 (May 27, 2022)

GAEngineer said:


> @Tugboat1 What ammo are you running?
> I cant get mine to cycle reliably enough to take mine into the woods? Been using armscor 40 gr jackets HPs with lackluster results.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2022)

30-30.
Works perfect in day time and at night under the motion activated green lights.
My son is workin cleanin pools for his 2nd summer saving for a thermal scope. At the end of this year he should have the money and be ready! We have a 350 Legend with picatinny rail the thermal can go on.
Y'all got some mighty nice gun and hog pics! I love em!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 7, 2022)

sea trout said:


> 30-30.
> Works perfect in day time and at night under the motion activated green lights.
> My son is workin cleanin pools for his 2nd summer saving for a thermal scope. At the end of this year he should have the money and be ready! We have a 350 Legend with picatinny rail the thermal can go on.
> Y'all got some mighty nice gun and hog pics! I love em!
> ...


I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 7, 2022)

Man this makes me want to go do some stalking right now.  I need to make one of those hogs do the Curly Shuffle.


----------



## Vinootz (Jun 9, 2022)

I use these.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 9, 2022)

Vinootz said:


> I use these.


Those are really nice right there.


----------



## Aaronhig (Jun 21, 2022)

My Savage 110 Hog Hunter and Aero AR-10, both in .308. You guys have some beautiful rifles!


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 23, 2022)

sea trout said:


> 30-30.
> Works perfect in day time and at night under the motion activated green lights.
> My son is workin cleanin pools for his 2nd summer saving for a thermal scope. At the end of this year he should have the money and be ready! We have a 350 Legend with picatinny rail the thermal can go on.
> Y'all got some mighty nice gun and hog pics! I love em!
> ...


He sure is putting a hurt on the hogs. Tell him good job


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 25, 2022)

@Vinootz tell me about that stainless browning up there.


----------



## Vinootz (Jul 7, 2022)

It’s okay. Looks good,shoots good. Had a dura touch issue they fixed. One can tell it’s an example of American manufacturers cutting corners. It was purchased in the last of the days I went out of my way to support American companies. But that practice became short lived. I will now only buy custom. Even foreign made deluxe rifles have a couple of features I’m not impressed with. Yup, it’s custom or nothing from now on.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jul 8, 2022)

A sidelock muzzleloader firing patched round balls:


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 8, 2022)

Okie Hog said:


> A sidelock muzzleloader firing patched round balls:


It still gets the job done.


----------



## specialk (Jul 8, 2022)

Never killed a wild hog, never seen one while hunting....


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 22, 2022)

7.62x39 Bear Creek upper and Sota Arms lower.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

243SuperRC said:


> 7.62x39 Bear Creek upper and Sota Arms lower.
> View attachment 1184659


How you like that bear creek upper?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 22, 2022)

Crazy how many people use semi auto/ar type guns compared to probably just 20 years ago. Was in a gun store the other day and it seemed like you had to hunt to find a traditional style gun (wood stick, bolt/lever etc)


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 23, 2022)

Throwback said:


> How you like that bear creek upper?


I like the upper a lot.  I haven’t had any issues.  I mounted an inexpensive 3x9x40 bushnell scope on the rifle.  Accuracy is 1” to 2” groups at 100 yds.


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 23, 2022)

Throwback said:


> How you like that bear creek upper?


If anyone is looking for a standard lower, I noticed Surplus Ammo has the Sota Patriot Billet complete lower on sale for $124.99.  That’s the lower I have on the BCA upper.


----------



## sleepr71 (Oct 23, 2022)

243Super..what ammo are you using in your x39 ?? I’d like to find some decent performing hunting rounds for my little Paratrooper SKS ?


----------



## 243SuperRC (Oct 23, 2022)

sleepr71 said:


> 243Super..what ammo are you using in your x39 ?? I’d like to find some decent performing hunting rounds for my little Paratrooper SKS ?


I was deer hunting with handloaded Barnes 123 gr tsx when I took that big hog.  For strictly hog hunting, I bought some Hornady 123 gr SST ammo, Golden Tiger 124 gr HPBT, and Tulammo 124 gr SP.  I have yet to take a hog with one those, but they should work.


----------



## cohutta joe (Nov 27, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> Post up a pic of your hog killin firearm of choice! What's everyone's favorite hog gun? Tell us about it! I'm moving to GA this summer and can't wait to start hunting some pigs.


Savage Axis II SR FDE 308 with adjustable AccuTrigger (set at 3.5#) and 18.5" heavy threaded barrel, topped with a Bushnell Banner II 3-9x40 scope. Perfect for hunting in these NGA mountains, where shots will most likely be between 30 and 70 yards. I zeroed it at 50, with Federal PowerShok 150 grain jacketed soft point, and it groups 4 at 1/2" at 50, and, according to ballistic calculators, is capable of shooting within 1/2" of zero from 30 to 150 yards, zeroed at 50. Nothing fancy, but very practical for where I hunt, and, as a poor boy, I'm proud of it. Plenty good enough for hogs in the Blue Ridge, IMO. Just Joe.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 27, 2022)

This little Savage Model 10 Precisio n Carbine in .308 with a 3-9X50 Burris E1 works pretty good. 
 I've got a new "ultimate pig rig" in the works....


----------



## cohutta joe (Nov 27, 2022)

bighonkinjeep said:


> This little Savage Model 10 Precisio n Carbine in .308 with a 3-9X50 Burris E1 works pretty good.
> I've got a new "ultimate pig rig" in the works....


That's a purdy gun.


----------

